# Dudas con las conexiones de un Mini-DIN 9 Pin



## Pendergast (Ene 28, 2007)

Hace poco me compré un DVD portatil para el coche con sus correspondientes patallas para los reposa-cabezas y funciona de coña pero el problema biene porque la señal de audio es muy devil y no se oyen bien las pelis, la solucion seria una toma a la radio del coche y solucionado, pero resulta que el DVD de marras no tiene salida de audio. Las salidas que tiene para los monitores son del tipo Mini-Din 9 PIN y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cuales son las patillas del audio para sacar una derivacion y poner una salida "casera" para poder conectarlo a la entrada de audio aux. de la radio del coche. Desmonte el DVD para ver si podia solucionarlo pero fué inutil  Mis conocimientos de electronica despues de 18 años sin practicarlas se han ido al garete, por no decir a la mier... Alguien me podria hechar una mano con algun esquema o algo para saber que patillas puentear y sacar la dichosa toma de audio? Muchas gracias a todos. 

PD. el DVD es de la marca IDX Modelo L269 (El fabricante es Airis)La foto no es muy buena pero creo que se vé bien las salidas AV a las que me refiero


----------



## mikk (Ene 30, 2007)

No se si esto ayude... ojala si 







...Hembra
... 9-8--7
...6-5-4-3
..... 2-1 

1-2-3 = Tierra
4= Frontal Derecho
5= Frontal izquierdo
6= Surround izquierdo
7= Surround Derecho
8= Central
9= Subwoofer


----------



## Pendergast (Ene 31, 2007)

Muxas gracias por tu ayuda pero me temo que no es la solucion xq en la salida AV de mi DVD los pins tienen que pertenecer a la toma de corriente 12V , salida de video y salida de audio y en tu esquema son todas de audio. De todas maneras te lo agradezco enormemente y de paso me quedo el esquena por si algun dia tengo que hacer alguna conexion parecida


----------



## tattoo (Dic 18, 2007)

Pendergast,
tengo el mismo problema. Has conseguido solucionarlo?
Gracias


----------



## cupra (Dic 25, 2007)

buenas, yo compre hace 2 semanas un aparato como el que hablais un dvd con 2 monitores separados marca redbell , y tengo el mismo problema con el sonido lo que hice fue buscar el cable ese de mini din 9 pin por tiendas especializadas y ninguna lo tenia soy de bilbao y por aqui ay un par de ellas que se especializan en productos electronicos y nada me digeron ke se los pidiera a la casa de la marca del dvd y creo que esto me saldra un poco carito no... entonces lo que hice fue cortaruno de los dos cables que bienen con el dvd y uno por uno fui probandolos y descubri cuales eran los de corriente (negro-rojo) estos van dentro de una proteccion de aluminio imagino que sera para los parasitos, video (amarillo) y despues me sobraban 6 cables (azul-marron-gris-blanco-verde-morado) de todos estos el azul no se porque  pero tiene que ver algo con la señal de video y si lo cortas no funciona la señal de video esta es una de mis dudas. los cables blanco verde y morado no sirven para nada otra de mis dudas. y lo que descubri el marron y el gris son sonido. 
con todo esto os cuento yo tengo conectado el dvd a la radio del coche por medio del auxiliar me conpre una cable jack como los auriculares de un mp3 corte la salida y los empalme a los cables marron y gris el dvd funciona correctamente y suenan todos los altavoces del coche y muy bien lo que pasa que esto lo tengo hecho un poco chapucillas y lo queria dejar bien con sus conectores debidos y todo eso sigo investigando con este dichoso cable y su codigo de colores os mantendre informaciónrmado .


----------



## Pacoparapente (Ene 2, 2008)

Pues ya somos mas, yo compre un Akai con dos pantallas (ACVDS731UXT) y tengo el mismo problema, yo ademas tengo otra pantalla en el frontal del coche que quiero conectar ademas del Audio, pero no encuentro los conectores mini-din de 9 pins.
Si alguien ha encontrado algun sitio donde lo vendan, agradeceria que me informaciónrmara.
Gracias.


----------



## jesusvigomez (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola a mi me pasa lo mismo con un DVD Lenco portátil.
Gracias.


----------



## oeug (Abr 8, 2010)

Bueno no se si ya solucionaron lo de los cables de s video de 9 pines yo desarme un cable y tiene varios colores (naranja,griz(audio), cafe(audio), azul, blanco, verde, negro, amarillo(5vdc), rojo) pero no se cuales cables coger para convertirlo a RCA o a s-video de 4 pines.


----------



## juanmacc (Abr 30, 2011)

Buenas, tengo un sistema Home cinema 5.1, este sistema tiene un cable en cuyos extremos tiene una clavija mini din 9, y por el otro extremo le derivan 6 cables de audio, 3 rojos y 3 blancos, para conectarlos a television o pc. Ahora, el problema es el siguiente, esa clavija esta rota, e abierto un trozo de cable y me encuentro con 7 mini cables de cada color, para conectar en cada pin de los 9, el problema es k no se en k posicion van esos cables conectados al mini din, asique si alguien me puede ayudar seria de agradecer, os digo los cables que tiene esto: 7 cables de colores, Blanco, Gris, Violeta clarito, Negro, Amarillo, Rojo y por ultimo me viene muchos hilos de cobre k no tienen funda, ese es un cable mas.
Por favor ser rapidos en contestar si lo sabeis.
Saludos y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## odim99 (Jun 8, 2011)

muchas gracias esto era lo que buscaba 

...Hembra
... 9-8--7
...6-5-4-3
..... 2-1

1-2-3 = Tierra
4= Frontal Derecho
5= Frontal izquierdo
6= Surround izquierdo
7= Surround Derecho
8= Central
9= Subwoofer


----------



## leinad87 (Jun 10, 2012)

odim99 dijo:


> muchas gracias esto era lo que buscaba
> 
> ...Hembra
> ... 9-8--7
> ...





gracias por el diagrama es muy útil....
ahora otro favor alguien puede decirme como soldar un cable como este de un 5.1 a 2 rca o si es mas fácil a un 3.5???
ya lo intente pero algo hice mal que no funciona


----------



## analogico (Jun 10, 2012)

leinad87 dijo:


> gracias por el diagrama es muy útil....
> ahora otro favor alguien puede decirme como soldar un cable como este de un 5.1 a 2 rca o si es mas fácil a un 3.5???
> ya lo intente pero algo hice mal que no funciona



1-2-3 = Tierra
4=  Derecho
5=  izquierdo


----------

